# GIMHAE | Gimhae Yulha The Sky City Zenith & Frau | 162m x 15 | 532ft x 15 | 49 fl x 15 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gimhae Yulha The Sky City Zenith & Frau, Gimhae, Gyeongsangnam-do, South Korea
162m / Residential / App / 2021-2025

49Fl : x15 



























코오롱하늘채


코오롱글로벌 아파트 브랜드, 하늘채, 분양, 공사, 입주정보




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing! How will be the transport infrastructure provided? Parking lots, city rail?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Tallest 15-uplet towers in the world?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Amazing! How will be the transport infrastructure provided? Parking lots, city rail?


This is just a "standard" residential area, so it's not supposed to become a transportation hub or anything like that. There will be parking lots underneath, and existing bus stations nearby, as well as fairly close access to the highway. As for railway, the Jangyu Station (3km away), opening in late 2022 will be the closest one. It's not quite clear if this station will have only/mostly rail traffic or also subway traffic as part of the Busan City Metro project.



A Chicagoan said:


> Tallest 15-uplet towers in the world?


That I don't know... The actual height of the tower will likely be around 150 meters or so (and not all buildings will be 49 floors, some will be slightly shorter). There are certainly other large housing complexes in Korea with a top height significantly higher (Yojin Y-City, Tanhyeon Doosan We've The Zenith, Songdo Campus Town, Changwon Metro City), but probably not of 15 buildings (also depends on if you consider the top height of the average height of each tower). And there might be other complexes of China or Hong Kong of similar or greater size.

(Yes I know your comment was half-sarcastic, but I thought it might deserve an actual answer)


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

kimahrikku1 said:


> This is just a "standard" residential area, so it's not supposed to become a transportation hub or anything like that. There will be parking lots underneath, and existing bus stations nearby, as well as fairly close access to the subway.


Thanks for the answer! I didn’t mean a hub or so, just wanted to know how this massive residential compound will be provided with transport service.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

코오롱하늘채


분양정보, 하늘채브랜드, 하늘채서비스 제공




www.ihanulche.co.kr


----------

